# Medion Livetab Md 98811 und Linux



## ubuntu1967 (27. September 2014)

Da ich ein Android Tablett (Medion Livetab Md 98811) mit Armprozessor habe würde ich gerne ein Linuxderivat ausprobieren nur welches?
Markstart war im August 2014 !!


----------



## hodenbussard (27. September 2014)

Schau da mal rein ,
oder dort 
nur ausprobieren in dem Sinne ist schwierig,hatte bei meinen Tablet keinerlei Optionen es Live zu testen, ergo musste es komplett drüberbügeln und hoffen


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. September 2014)

Kann ich den erwarten das sich die Linuxderivate auf dem Androidtablett paralell installieren lassen, man die dann per grubmenü auswählen kann?


----------



## Jimini (28. September 2014)

Ganz so einfach, wie man es von normalen Installationen her kennt, wird es nicht. Du musst sehr wahrscheinlich einige Treiber vorab einbinden, um überhaupt das Setup starten zu können. Und ob du auf Anhieb alle benötigten Treiber einfach so herunterladen kannst, ist auch fraglich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ubuntu1967 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Medion Livetab Md 98811 und Linux (rooten!!)*

Hat jemand für mich eine Schritt für Schrittanleitung wie ich das Tablett Medion S10334 roote?


----------



## Jimini (1. Oktober 2014)

Die scheint zu passen: Root für das Medion Lifetab S 10334 - Android-Hilfe.de

MfG Jimini


----------

